# VIDEO: Woman with gun fights back against aggressive gas station stranger



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.wkrg.com/news/mobile-co...st-aggressive-gas-station-stranger/1761914906


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

Good for her.


----------

